# Building Question



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

What is the minimum goat entrance for a pregnant Nigerian dwarf? 
What is the proper height and size keyhole size for ND babies to feed threw?

Building corals in my new Goat Barn and could use those measurements if anyone has that information.

thanks john


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I make doorways 4feet wide - makes for easier cleaning 

as to for I am assuming a creep feeder um I know kids can get through cattle pannels which are 6x6 inches so somethign along that line.

Im sure others will have a btter idea for you


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> I make doorways 4feet wide - makes for easier cleaning
> 
> as to for I am assuming a creep feeder um I know kids can get through cattle pannels which are 6x6 inches so somethign along that line.
> 
> Im sure others will have a btter idea for you


Not a creep feeder, but a hay rack on my side of their corral that they will have a key hole slot to access the hay. Since I have never owned ND's I may have to wait and see how tall and how big their heads are, same for the kiddie corral.

Just trying to put as many things in place prior to purchasing our goats in whatever form they come. ( kid's or adult does)


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I can tell you what is too small










She did manage to squeeze in, but I made a bigger door after that. The original doorway was for a duck pen.


----------

